# MBA OR Mtech?



## User Name (Jun 10, 2009)

MBA OR Mtech
Which will offer be more job opportunity?

will doing mtech make more limited job opportunity?


----------



## User Name (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 12, 2009)

if i were you... I would choose MBA. As M.B.A gives you marketing knowledge while your B .tech gave you the technical knowledge.

So, you would be a all rounder.


----------



## blacklight (Jun 12, 2009)

hey username , i understand your dilema...its not just about doing a course which would fetch u more job opportunities ,but more about your interests.. If you feel you are good at technical stuff like coding,doing an Mtech makes more sense, but some  just hate it and end up becoming managers ...if you could tell more about your study bacakground and your interests , we might be able to give u better advice


----------



## User Name (Jun 12, 2009)

I can go for mba or mtech. interest is no prob.

I heard from friends that job opportunities in mba is reduced as any graduate person is going for MBA.
but i also heard that Mtech is mostly for lecturers job. And your scope of job will also be limited.

I am going for post graduate education just because there are less job opportunities as bcoz of recession. 
I am looking for doing post graduate education so that after that i will get better job  opportunities.

I can't able decide what to do?


----------



## demigod (Jun 13, 2009)

i would say MBA.. Go ahead with that ..


----------



## blacklight (Jun 15, 2009)

An MBA will definitely help you if done from a premier institute.Otherwise you will find it difficult to land a job after studies.And Mtech is not for lecturers only,an Mtech does give one an edge over engg graduates.
But one thing which is for sure is ultimately at one point of time ,you would be managing people too. This is where an MBA would come in handy.


----------



## Sreekuttan (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm doing Part time MBA after B.Tech..


----------



## ash (Aug 1, 2009)

having done a btech and MBA myself, I think it should depend more on aptitude and interest than on opportunity. Opportunities are enough and not limiting in either field - especially if you are open to working globally. If you see yourself in a technical role 10 years later, go for MTech. What REALLY matters is the institution you go to. So if you are equally interested in both, choose based on where you get admission.


----------



## cosx (Feb 12, 2010)

You have to know ur strength as well as weakness first !

Can u motivate people ? Manage events ? Move a bunch of people with the power of words ?
Convince unknown people for some (whatever) purpose ? Can manage anger & stress ?  Can u read people by body language ? Can u judge people with a short conversation ?

Then MBA is the right choice.

It is not worth of money. It is about knowing your power and applying it to full extent.

It you are a good teacher/skilled technician (in ur relative field)/wanna do research then M.Tech  is for you. 

SO BEFORE ASKING ANY ONE ELSE ASK YOURSELF FIRST. Take time to know. Then decide. 

Good luck !


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 13, 2010)

I've always told my students who have asked the same question that the question itself is obscenely ridiculous. You don't pick your life career based on how the market is doing but you pick based on what you actually like doing. In the end of the day if you don't like being an MBA then getting all the money in the world is moot.


----------



## codename_romeo (Feb 14, 2010)

pardon me if this posts hurts anyone. But this is what I believe and I guess I ain't wrong too. M tech or mba or something else should never be decided on the basis of the fact that which one will fetch you more job opportunity. Its all about which job is more suitable according to your set of skills. 
Someone with better technical aptitude should stick to mtech. While someone who is more of a people's man, loves being among humans and has excellent comm skills should go in for mba. What happens is that if you chose a stream without having proper aptitude for that stream , you end up in being the lower half of your class and end up with a poor job. 
So my advice is always that join the stream you believe you can excel in. None remember the second best ever........


----------



## kuunnik88 (Feb 14, 2010)

Go for MBA in a reputed college.


----------



## colocated (Feb 15, 2010)

codename_romeo said:


> pardon me if this posts hurts anyone. But this is what I believe and I guess I ain't wrong too. M tech or mba or something else should never be decided on the basis of the fact that which one will fetch you more job opportunity. Its all about which job is more suitable according to your set of skills.
> Someone with better technical aptitude should stick to mtech. While someone who is more of a people's man, loves being among humans and has excellent comm skills should go in for mba. What happens is that if you chose a stream without having proper aptitude for that stream , you end up in being the lower half of your class and end up with a poor job.
> So my advice is always that join the stream you believe you can excel in. None remember the second best ever........


Rightly explained MBA or Mtech should not be selected on the basis of job opportunities it should be based on your skills and interests


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 16, 2010)

^ +1 sadly the trend though is to get a degree just for the sake of it and rake in the money


----------



## codename_romeo (Feb 27, 2010)

but the fact is that you wont get money if you get stuck in the wrong course.....unless you are the very best, you dont expect the very best of salary packages......


----------



## digit i am thinking (Mar 2, 2010)

Well the problem arises in future when you decide to settle in cities like Mumbai, bangalore.
The prices of flat(apartment) is sky high(Just an EX.). At that time more salary package matter most, unless ur from rich family.

Everyone wants satisfaction but for that if u end up in low salary then living metro city is difficult.
I have seen some people getting Mtech from IIT still low on salary than one who done MBA from avg. college.

If one want living good life in metro city high salary package is must. Otherwise you end up in paying EMI all of ur life.

I will not tell to go for this and not to that. just decide what is suitable.


----------

